# 2007 foreman 500



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

hey guys and gals just got a 500 foreman foot shift from a guy in town and it has exhaust, snorkel and it runs like s&*@!! I asked him why it ran so bad and that's why he sold it hes tired omessing with it it never did it till the exhaust and snorkel and then he had kids so its been sitting in his shed. he has a aftermarket "jet kit" in it with a 175 main and im thinking I need to go back to stock to start does anyone know what size stock is so I can have a place to start? thanks in advance and also has anyone else had to rejet on a foreman with these mods?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont know the size but mine has stock jets and its snorkled and has a hmf it is real cold natured now but once it warms up it runs fine


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

it could be several things... first try taking the air box lid off and see if it runs better, if it does then your snorkel is the problem.(too small) also on the bottom of the carb there is a vent line that just vents down to the ground. plug it with a golf tee or screw. that vent is for overflow for the floats, and when u take it into the water it sucks it up and makes the bike run like poop and in some cases is shuts it off. you may have water in ur fuel? there is a screw at the bottom of that carb, try draining the fuel/trash out of it. close the screw, clean the spark plug and try to re-start. try this and let me know. I have a few other ideas. 

P.S that me on my old Forman 500 in my avatar...


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

drained carbs many times and don't see any water. snorks are true 2 inch which is why I think the last guy went to the humongous main jet. newplug and like I said carb has been off and cleaned out I thinkin its a adjustment thing just tryin where to start


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

there is a special tool to adjust the jet on the bottom of the carb.. i seem to be thinking 3 turns out??? on a baseline, but not sure. if you get it adjusted and it still runs like crap... then I would start looking at the timing chain, it may have jumped timing. I have had to reset several 500 before. of course check the obvious first, carb, spark plug, battery voltage.


----------

